# Portdowngrade Problems



## ter2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have used portdowngrade before with success,but quite a while ago. I can't get it to work. I always google and research before posting on the forum.

I have tried everything I could think of. I have tried pasting in the commands from various sources that say "it works"

I keep getting the error message:


```
Seeking port <portname> ... not found
```
What am I doing wrong? Is it broke?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2010)

Telepathy helmet is out for repair.  Please show the exact command you are trying.


----------



## ter2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Works and Doesn't Work*

I did not see the message fly by after typing 'make install clean':


```
Press CTRL-C and define DEFAULT_CVS_SERVER
(e.g. make DEFAULT_CVS_SERVER=":pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs. ... .FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs" install)
```

And when i saw this I used the command:


```
make DEFAULT_CVS_SERVER=":pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs" install
```

to install portdowngrade, and afterwards entered the command 
	
	



```
portdowngrade wine
```
 (as a test), and I got the various prompts for which wine I want. 

```
Seeking port wine ... 

Found several matches:
1: deskutils/q4wine
2: editors/winefish
3: emulators/wine
4: emulators/wine-doors

Please choose one:
```


I then got prompted for a password when i tried again with the -o option, but I have not gotten that far as I am still trying to figure out the first part of it. Note that this was on my file server whose ports have NOT been updated since installed via the CD. The ports version is what came on the v7.3 CD. Once i get things going, I don't like messing with it.

So, I go to two different machines on which the ports were updated yesterday (17 Sept 2010), uninstall, and use the same procedure. I enter portdowngrade wine as a test, and I get 

```
Seeking port wine ... not found
```

on both machines whose ports were updated yesterday. I uninstalled and installed more than once and with the same results.

I also went to another partition of FBSD whose ports have not been updated since installing from the CD (v7.3) and it works properly except for the password thing. I have not gotten that far yet, although i entered 'anoncvs' and it was rejected, but i really don't know if that is what you have to enter (I'm not that far.) Maybe I got something miss-configured in the new ports version, but I don't see how. I really don't have many ports installed yet.

I am not even near an expert on FBSD, but something is amiss and i suspect something in the ports if I had to make an uneducated guess.

On the systems with the new ports, I tried the -s option and everything else. Different servers etc, and it did not work. I did not try the -s option with the systems on which the ports have not been updated, but I suspect that it would work properly just by what I have seen so far.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2010)

This works here:
`# portdowngrade -s [email]anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org[/email]:/home/ncvs wine`

```
portdowngrade 0.6 by Heiner Eichmann
Please note, that nothing is changed in the ports tree
unless it is explicitly permitted in step 6!

Seeking port wine ... 

Found several matches:
1: deskutils/q4wine
2: editors/winefish
3: emulators/wine
4: emulators/wine-doors

Please choose one: 3

Downgrading port: emulators/wine

Step 1: Checking out port from CVS repository
CVS root directory: anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
The authenticity of host 'anoncvs1.freebsd.org (216.87.78.137)' can't be established.
DSA key fingerprint is 53:1f:15:a3:72:5c:43:f6:44:0e:6a:e9:bb:f8:01:62.
Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
```

That DSA fingerprint matches the Handbook section on anoncvs, so answer yes and continue.


----------



## ter2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Continuing*

I have been entering:


```
portdowngrade -s:pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs wine
```

instead of


```
portdowngrade -s:pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs wine
```

which worked a little better except for the password prompt which I could not figure out. I was referring to the anonymous cvs section in the handbook. Somehow I got it in my head that the "server... had to be entered.

So I tried:


```
portdowngrade -s anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs wine
```

as wblock recommended and everything went as expected, but I was at the time booted into the FBSD7-3 system for which the ports had not been updated. My output was exactly as his output. (I very often blindly apply commands from the handbook and other places without understanding just to get things going which is dangerous for lack of a better term.)

BUT, when I rebooted into the FBSD7-3 for which the ports were updated yesterday, I get the same problem as before:


```
Seeking port wine ... not found
```

I tried this on both machines with the updated ports and the same result. One of the machines is a brand new install that I did this morning.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2010)

My ports tree was updated earlier today, and after the output in post #4, it shows this:

```
Step 2: Reading the port history from the CVS repository

Step 3: Analyzing the port history from the CVS repository

Step 4: Load port version numbers and present results
Keys: <space> : next page                      d : details
            p : previous page
      <enter> : leave presentation and downdgrade if wanted
===============================================================================
number         date         portversion  comment
    1  2010/09/18 04:33:45  unknown      Replace the partial memory reservation
    2  2010/09/12 15:36:58  unknown      The previous commit, revision 1.350, a
    3  2010/09/12 15:20:46  unknown      Explicitly configure using --without-x
    4  2010/09/11 17:42:25  unknown      Add a new option OPENAL, off by defaul
    5  2010/09/11 16:25:57  unknown      RUN_DEPENDS= should to be RUN_DEPENDS+
    6  2010/09/06 21:01:24  unknown      Generally depend on and use xrandr, ne
    7  2010/09/06 11:23:34  unknown      Explicitly configure using --without-x
    8  2010/09/06 00:07:36  unknown      Fix package list around OpenGL.[1]  Ma
    9  2010/09/04 09:08:16  unknown      Update to Wine 1.3.2.  Among others, t
   10  2010/08/01 15:51:04  unknown      Add xcursor as an additional dependenc
   11  2010/07/18 22:29:44  unknown      Update to the regular release of Wine 
   12  2010/07/11 20:50:59  unknown      Add a new option WINEMAKER to attract 
   13  2010/07/09 18:20:15  unknown      Update to RC7 of Wine 1.2.  This bring
   14  2010/07/06 08:42:20  unknown      Update to RC6 of Wine 1.2.  This bring
   15  2010/07/05 20:09:12  unknown      Add a run-time dependency on p5-XML-Li
   16  2010/07/05 12:13:20  unknown      Update to RC5 of Wine 1.2.  This bring
   17  2010/06/18 20:51:29  unknown      Update to RC4 of Wine 1.2.  This bring
Total lines: 431. Command:
```

Does /usr/ports/emulators/wine exist on the problem system?


----------



## ter2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Continuing*



> Does /usr/ports/emulators/wine exist on the problem system?



Yes and No. I have two systems that are showing the bad behavior.

System 1: Is a FBSD7-3 system installed a few weeks ago. It had ports installed on it that were from the original CD ports version. I was going to upgrade the ports, but the ports were so old that I did a 'pkg_delete -a' to deinstall everything. Wine was installed previously on that system. Wine has not been reinstalled on the system. About the only things on this system now are samba34, gnome2-lite, portupgrade and downgrade. Then the nvidia driver suite which requires linux compat layer etc.

System 2: Was installed yesterday. I downloaded the ports tarball (17th) and extracted into /usr as expected. xorg, gnome2-lite, wine, samba34, and firefox have been compiled on that system. So yes wine is on the system. And that is about it that I can think of at the moment. (portdowngrade too.) This is not an nvidia video system.

I can be more specific if need be.

My using wine was just an example i.e. a test because wine is easy to type. I'm really after downgrading nvidia-settings as it has a problem. I usually just grab the ports folder for nvidia-settings from an earlier release and replace the folder that is placed there by the current ports. It compiles and nvidia-settings then works. I decided that I wanted to use portdowngrade and this is when this all started.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2010)

There may be a confusion between the ports tree, which is a collection of build instructions, and applications that have been installed from those build instructions.

portdowngrade reverts the ports tree (/usr/ports) to earlier versions.  So you have to have the ports tree installed for it to work.  Then you can build applications from those old versions.


----------



## ter2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Continuing*

I always have /usr/ports in place. I'm not really sure what you mean by 'ports tree' except for meaning /usr/ports/...

I just deleted all of the packages from the FBSD7-3 where portdowngrade worked ok. That is the system with the ports dated to be installed from the CD.

I then expanded /usr/ports from the tarball that was downloaded on 17 Sept 2010.

Installed portdowngrade (nothing else) and it does not work. As before.

Again deleted all packages i.e. 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -a
```

Deleted all the files in /usr/ports...

Reinstalled ports from the Cd using sysinstall. (Just as good as any other way.)

Installed portdowngrade (nothing else) and it works. 


Mannnnnnnn!


----------



## ter2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

*The Battle Continues and May Be Solved If Someone Explains*

From the previous post, all the packages had been deleted, and the ports from the CD was installed via sysinstall and portdowngrade is installed and working.

Then:

(1) All the ports were deleted from /usr/ports...
(2) The ports tarball was expanded again with the intention of upgrading portsdowngrade after the expansion.
(3) After the ports expansion of the tarball, portdowngrade again did not work.
(4) Hmmm. Deleted the ports again. Used portsnap fetch and portsnap expand. The ports are now up to date. portsdowngrade now works.
(5) At the end of the portsnap expand command, it was noticed that an index was built.
(6) When the tarball was simple expanded, this inexperienced user did not update an index or anything. Just started building ports.

In conclusion: portdowngrade works correctly when ports were installed using sysinstall or portsnap, but did not work correctly when the tarball was simply expanded or when csup was used i.e.


```
csup -L 2 -h cvsup.FreeBSD.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
```

Would someone more experienced than me confirm this?

Will the fact that an index was not built (assuming this to be the reason) affect the other ports that I have compiled and made packages out of?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2010)

ter2007 said:
			
		

> ...
> In conclusion: portdowngrade works correctly when ports were installed using sysinstall or portsnap, but did not work correctly when the tarball was simply expanded or when csup was used i.e.
> 
> 
> ...



I use csup, but update the index afterwards with portsdb -Fu (from ports-mgmt/portupgrade-devel).  You can do the same thing with
`# make fetchindex` in /usr/ports.  Deleting /usr/ports/INDEX-8* causes portdowngrade to fail in the way you describe, so yes, it needs those index files.



> Will the fact that an index was not built (assuming this to be the reason) affect the other ports that I have compiled and made packages out of?



Only if they need the index files, which are probably only used by automated ports management tools.


----------

